# Warning Family Members re:food & treats - Frustrated with reactions - Anyone else?



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

*Warning Family Members re:food & treats - Frustrated with reactions - Anyone else?*

So I've been reading all of the posts about the deaths starting to pile up, not just from treats but from food too, as well as dogs starting to have serious illness from another brand of food and of course I've started warning my family. My dad immediately asked for more information, totally worried, he's a big softie and has several dogs. My sister Stefani who has a beautiful old Border Collie who was a working dog for the majority of her life and is enjoying her retirement being pampered immediately pulled out her iphone to make sure she could be more aware. 

My other sister, who I am closest too, shocked me, she immediately pulled out her iphone, and after a minute or two says "I don't give them chicken jerky treats!", and wouldn't listen to anything more I had to say about it. I'm completely appalled by her behaviour and I do not get it!!!! It's almost like she's offended that I might know something that may affect her precious little babies before she does.

Sorry, I'm ranting now, I just don't get it, I know how I feel about my precious monster babies, and if it was her warning me I would listen automatically - but then she's my big sister and I'm the baby of the family and nobody has ever listened to me anyway so there you go I guess.

Anyone else experiencing this kind of thing?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes. SO many people I have spoken to about this food issue have said "we don't give them chicken jerky"


It leaves me in an awkward position because I can't tell them exactly WHAT is tainted because no one knows. It could be ANY of the crap they feed their dogs. Rawhides, crap dog kibble, even "better" brands of dog kibble.

I just end it with DO NOT buy from china and don't give your dog rawhides. Hopefully that will stick in their heads and help their pets.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Most of my family doesn't think very hard about their dog food. It's sad, but we can't force people to listen. And I am also concerned that it's not just stuff that's from China. I suspect there is alot of food out there that doesn't say it's from China. Or, they get grains from China but not meat. Etc. 

Just cross your fingers and hope they don't find out the hard way. I've damaged my dogs unknowingly; I can't imagine what it must feel like to be warned about it and still do it and have the unthinkable happen.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, lots of people don't care. Even with human food. I just started a new thread about a new "problem" with brown rice just on tv this morning. There was one yesterday about lead in lipstick and before that arsenic in apple juice, aflatoxin in pet foods and mysterious illnesses. I love how the people in charge call them "problems" or "issues" and not recalls. They don't investigate further and won't call them what they are because they don't want a panic and companies don't want to lose money. Worse yet, pets are truly second class when it comes to recalls but humans aren't much better off I'm afraid. I'm getting suspicious and starting to feel like I should move to the middle of nowhere and make my husband's dream come true by becoming a farmer and rancher!


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, as much as it really sucks, I am glad to hear I'm not the only one. I also gave the warning about China, and I just have to hope that nothing bad happens. I never, ever want to be in the position of knowing in my head that "I told you so". She loves those cute little pocket ewoks so much!! (They are morkies, about 5 lbs each, and absolutely precious!)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DandD said:


> Well, as much as it really sucks, I am glad to hear I'm not the only one. I also gave the warning about China, and I just have to hope that nothing bad happens. I never, ever want to be in the position of knowing in my head that "I told you so". She loves those cute little pocket ewoks so much!! (They are morkies, about 5 lbs each, and absolutely precious!)


yes, these are often dogs that we love but have no control over what they are fed. Makes it doubly hard if something happens to them. 

I have tried to talk to some of my relatives but they think i am so stupid for feeding raw food that nothing I say means anything to them - they just think I am an alarmist crackpot.


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

xellil said:


> they just think I am an alarmist crackpot.


I am sorry but this make me snork coffee all over the computer! haha


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

But on the rest of the topic, I have not had any really bad responses. One friend was asking me all kinds of questions about raw and may honestly end up switching. My neighbor said he would tell the wife (she buys everything for the dogs he takes care of the horses, so he honestly has no idea what kinds of treats and whatnot they have in the house). My biggest fear right now is that the one friend doesn't take her dog to the vet fast enough. She told me the other day when this conversation started the dog was drinking alot of excess water, was having accidents in the house and vomitting occassionally. I immediately freaked in my head over her kidneys and advised her on the whole thing and suggested she get the dog in ASAP. I am really hoping she didn't brush that off because if it is her kidneys the longer she waits the worse it will get.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Imgliniel said:


> But on the rest of the topic, I have not had any really bad responses. One friend was asking me all kinds of questions about raw and may honestly end up switching. My neighbor said he would tell the wife (she buys everything for the dogs he takes care of the horses, so he honestly has no idea what kinds of treats and whatnot they have in the house). My biggest fear right now is that the one friend doesn't take her dog to the vet fast enough. She told me the other day when this conversation started the dog was drinking alot of excess water, was having accidents in the house and vomitting occassionally. I immediately freaked in my head over her kidneys and advised her on the whole thing and suggested she get the dog in ASAP. I am really hoping she didn't brush that off because if it is her kidneys the longer she waits the worse it will get.


yes, I realize I probably take my dogs to the vet too much but something like that is definitely not something to wait and see if it resolves itself.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Yep when I was on facebook I posted about Tuffy being sick from chicken jerky treats, mentioned the brand and linked to an article.

I got one reply that expressed dismay.

2 that said "Our dogs love them. They must have cast iron stomachs. No issues here." ??

Yep, dogs love them. Even if they're poison. Same here, Toby had no issues -- that I am aware of. Denial. Go figger. I hope their luck continues ..


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Yep when I was on facebook I posted about Tuffy being sick from chicken jerky treats, mentioned the brand and linked to an article.
> 
> I got one reply that expressed dismay.
> 
> ...


I would have totally said "Well my cat growing up also loved the flavor of antifreeze...that got me nothing other then loosing my best friend!" UGH people make me so mad!!!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

At least your family is listening to you! My sister in law feeds her 15 month old dog Pedigree and yes they are educated people thinks I am the biggest weirdo there is when it comes to dog food and feeds's treats from menards a wood/tool/whatever the heck junk store! Sheesh I sent her the information as well and got ZERO response. Well ok lest put it this way she got this cute pup from the shelter and her thinking is this My kids are 10 and 9 so the dog will live till around college age for the kids and that is what works best for their schedule! Ummm I was like What? Your kidding me, you got a dog to live till the kids go to college and that is your reasoning not oh, I really really want a pup and want to give it the best life possible because I am so in love with this pup! Well that's is so crazy! But she feeds grocery store food and Poo Poos me for being the jerk who goes to mom and pop stores and try's to get what she interprets as high end costs to much food! Ummm you cant reason with people ! As for treats like I said they buy Purina begging strips and the dog I have seen it this past Xmas the dog has crappy pedigree canned junk and wouldn't eat it so she was feeding the begging strips a ton of them to her UGH! I just walk away! Families! And yeah I'm the kook!


----------

